# Totally didn't see this one coming



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

:headknock


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

LoL. Thats funny. Now if i saw that on L.L. it would be a real headscratcher


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

how in the world did that happen ?


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

Truck seems to have made a wrong turn.

Do not do drugs.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Who cares about Russia... they're just another third world country, now! What do you expect, they have NO Standards!


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

tbone2374 said:


> Who cares about Russia... they're just another third world country, now! What do you expect, they have NO Standards!


Russia is not the point tbone2374, I'm amazed that the truck is honking and looks to be still moving!


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

I thought..."man that's a strange looking pontoon boat." Lol


----------

